# Corporate Bonds, Floating Rate & Convertible Notes



## snabbu (28 February 2008)

Following on from gfresh's post.
I am interested in convertible notes.
But I can not find on the ASX site where they are listed.
For example GTPGA.  On the company info page you have the stock GTP
plus warrants and options down the bottom. But not a link to the convertible notes price. Yet you can put it in your watch list and the price volume etc. comes up on that. This is probable a stupid question they must be there somewhere I just cant find the listing.
I have analysed this note (trees 3) and I'm quite keen on it for a small portion of my portfolio as it is a high return. 6.4 % fully franked which grosses up to 9.14% it is trading at about 12 percent discount on face value.  There is a 5 % discount on conversion if I remember rightly and the first reset is October 2009.  So when you value it including the coupon load it comes up at around 16.5 to 17 percent. 

I would like to be able to look at more of these types of instruments in different market sectors I just cant find where they are listed.

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Bill M (28 February 2008)

This Link May Help You:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/markets/displayInterestRateSecurities.do#corpbonds


----------



## snabbu (28 February 2008)

Bill M said:


> This Link May Help You:
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/markets/displayInterestRateSecurities.do#corpbonds




Thanks
I see it's under prices. 

Cheers

Gary


----------

